# Mystik JT-4 Snowmobile oil



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone know where to get this at a reasonable price in Utah? O'Reilly can order it in for $30 a gal but I see farm stores back east stock the stuff for about $22-24 a gal. I've about burned up all my existing oil and what I used to run cannot be found anymore. Polaris VES is $45-50 a gal depending on the dealer.

I'm halfway tempted to go back to the Klotz I used to run in the 80s LMAO... it ran good and smelled even better.

https://www.mystiklubes.com/do/product/SNOWMOBILE/663077002

-DallanC


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Never tried Mystik, but it looks like you can order it directly from them at $27 plus change. Blue Marble is another synthetic 2 stroke oil that I've used and liked and is cheaper than Polaris VES. There is a list of dealers on their website: http://bluemarbleoil.com/index.htm

More often than not however, I just buy Synjex brand 2-stroke oil at the corner gas station. It's still $40/gallon but I don't have to chase around town at 6:00 a.m. to find it (planning ahead has never been a strong point).


----------

